# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  الأردني محمد رمضان يخسر لقب ستار أكاديمي 7 لحساب السوري ناصيف

## الحصن نيوز

خسر  المتسابق الأردني محمد  رمضان لقب ستار أكاديمي 7 بأقل عدد من الأصوات أمام منافسه السوري   ناصيف الذي حصل على كم هائل من الأصوات وبهذه النتيجة يكون ناصيف هو بطل ستار أكاديمي 7 التي تبه قناة الــ LBC اللبنانية الفضائية .


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

